# ECU remap



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi guya do any of you now of a good ecu remap place in wales as i want my golf gttdi 130 remped want some 1 with experience and good word of mouth

any comments welcome thanks 

pref around South wales area but will travel for the best 1


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

i have my focus ST remapped using (Dreamscience)

Try googling dreamscience go to there site and see if they do the golf if they do its the best £500 u will spend


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've heard good things about DS. Nowhere decent in Cardiff at the moment. You have to cross the bridge really. You're best off asking on a golf owners club forum if you haven't already.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I have just had mine done today at western performance, they are located in Solihull, junction 4 on the M42. Dont take too long mate and the guys there are brill.

Give them a ring and speak to Paul ( the owner ) if he asks who recommended you tell him Martin with the evo 8.


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks mate i will do


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Stealth Racing in Warwickshire do very good custom rolling road remaps.
There no is 01926 812259


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Badger5 Ltd, Gloucester, I believe does Custom Code and Revo remaps which are both well respected in VW circles. Cost is circa. £350.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Badger 5 are the ones mate. excellent service on the forums.

you can get a free trial with VW's that lasts 5 driving hours as well.

Get on www.newportedition.com or www.edition38.com

Jimbo


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Try angel tuning. They come to you the number is 07810 122029 :thumb:


----------

